# The Vision of the Path



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Many years have I wondered the path of the Eldar. Throughout my long years have I learnt of the disciplines of the Warrior, the wonderings of the ranger and the art of the Bonesinger. Many of the kin I knew have found a path and have become trapped along it. My old friend fell to the path of the warrior, only I and few others know of his birth nomenclature. You know who I speak of young one, you know of him as Exarch Lathuinil of the Dire Avengers but I know who he was, long ago before I became a Farseer of Ulthanash Shelwe. 

5,000 years ago, we both wondered the path of the dreamer. When we were your age, we chose our paths. Lathuinil, who at that time was named Aladraeos, followed the shrine of the Hawk first, I went with the Dire Avengers. How ironic that I eventually turned my back on the warriors of Asurmen while he would eventually fall prey to shrine. Any way both shrines did not hold the key to satisfaction, no matter how many Mon'keigh we slew, our warrior personalities were not even satisfied. Was it that we did not enjoy the slaughter? Did we not find exhiliration in how we fought? I did not find satisfaction in the art of the shuriken while Aladraeos did not revel in the countless suns falling upon his wings. So we both set our sights on the shrine of the Warp Spider, I believed that the exhiliration of using She-Who-Thirsts domain as a means to to slay our enemy would satisfy me. But just like the Dire Avengers before, I found no comfort in the shrine of the spider, neither did Aladraeos. Eventually fate called us to separate once more, The Path of the Seer called to me whilst my old friend was called to by the Avenger path. My training as a Warlock was not easy that I admit, young one but it steeled my mind against the perils of the Warp, I found exhiliration in using the Witchblade. Of course this frightened me at first, now knowing what the Farseer's must endure and the thought of becoming pure crystal in the end, that is if war does not take first. The last time me and Aladraeos spoke to each other as we were then, was at Inaresh. 

4225 years before Haranshemash, Inaresh as predicted was assailed by the Yngir. Only Lileath the maiden would have known why the silvering hordes struck there but either way we were destined to fight there. Alas I had the honour of fighting in Eldrad Ulthran's Warlocks, but it was this honour that sealed my fight. The pride of the Eldar is well known by the the galaxy, in some circumstances it can lead to damnation. Remember Galadhar the grey child, he became no better then our dark kin in Commorragh. Now we return to Inaresh, a squad of Dire Avengers was assigned by Autarch Ithildir to help protect Farseer Ulthran. Ironically Aladraeos was in that group, we interacted with one another but he had changed, I had changed. He spoke too much of the shrine and unfortunately I spoke too much of the Witch path. I know now that from that moment on we were trapped but we didn't know it.

The centuries went by, we each refused to leave our paths. From then on we were trapped on our disciplines. When I became trapped on the Seer path, I knew things that not even our people could normally comprehend, My skill in the runes became great, from then on I was now Farseer Requiel Spiritwind. When I finally "met" my old friend, I knew he was no longer Aladraeos Sundancer, no... no he was know Lathuinil, Exach of the Dire Avengers. The ritual of the Exarch had purged him of who he once was, and he wielded the blade of his shrine at Haranshemash. 

What? you wish to know of what happened to old Ithildir young one, very well then. Let us just say that he serves as a ghost warrior of the Craftworld and Lathuinil, well he often sends his Aspect warriors with me in times of war. My Vision tells me that he is merely doing his duty, but deep down i still feel that he remembers something of his past and it is his way of showing he still has that bond. But then again I am not one to suggest that to an Avenger Exarch of Khaine


----------

